# Bunny Sellers in Missori BEWARE



## Ms. Research (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wanted to post this article to see if anyone else knew about this couple.  Weird times in the United States at best.   This is something that would happen in New Jersey but it's really strange to hear it happening in Missori.   If you have time, read the article.  I came away feeling that "Big Brother" again crossing the line into our private lives.  

What was the government's reason.  Made over $500 in one year selling 4,600 rabbits.  This is putting stress on our financial economy?  I find this very upsetting and annoying.  My heartfelt sympathy goes out to this family.  Here's a father trying to show his son responsibility and respect for the animal and the dollar.  Good thing to pass on to your children.  And here comes "Big Brother" with a major slap down.  How do they come up with $90,000 in fines?  I just don't get it.

But all should read the article.  It might not be just bunnies but "Big Brother" could turn to other animals that are sold.  

Just food for thought folks.  


http://tucsoncitizen.com/view-from-...acing-90000-federal-fine-for-selling-bunnies/


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 20, 2011)

That's ridiculous!  Stupid gov.  Those people did nothing wrong, they took care of their bunnies and cages were large and always clean.  How did the gov. even find out exactly how much they made in a year?  And the family even said they only made 200, the rest went back to caring for the buns.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 20, 2011)

The problem was that they sold to a store which is considered commercial and not all private sales. If they had sold all those rabbits in private sales, then it wouldn't have been a problem. Still, the government is too busy bailing out the big companies so they need to go after the small ones who can't defend themselves so they can keep bailing out the big companies.


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats not right i hope the family gets through this alright!


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Jul 20, 2011)

Two sides to this.  

One, they DID break the law. You sell over 500.00 worth (not profit, just sales) to businesses, you MUST be licensed to do so. Both the family AND the businesses are breaking the law. The fact that they've been doing this for YEARS means that it's almost impossible that the family didn't know about the licencing necessary, and chose to break the law. 

On the other hand, the fees are absolutely outrageous.  'Crimes' like this should be a fine no bigger than, say, 200.00.  The gov. is never going to get 90,000.00, nor are they going to get 4 mil if they don't 'pay up now'.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 20, 2011)

Caprice_Acres said:
			
		

> Two sides to this.
> 
> One, they DID break the law. You sell over 500.00 worth (not profit, just sales) to businesses, you MUST be licensed to do so. Both the family AND the businesses are breaking the law. The fact that they've been doing this for YEARS means that it's almost impossible that the family didn't know about the licencing necessary, and chose to break the law.
> 
> On the other hand, the fees are absolutely outrageous.  'Crimes' like this should be a fine no bigger than, say, 200.00.  The gov. is never going to get 90,000.00, nor are they going to get 4 mil if they don't 'pay up now'.


Hey, I'm a rabbit breeder and I was just wondering if they law applies if you DON'T sell to businesses, like just local sales.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 21, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> Caprice_Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this all has to do with the Federal Government and their new idea to control the USDA and all the energy.  IMO, this couple was fined because of the "meat" rabbits they sold.  The Federal Government stated it wanted to make an example of this couple because the Federal Government is getting ready to control, through this Council and the UN all livestock, all foods, all homegrown foods regardless of usage.  That's the plan.

Here's an article you might want to read and become familiar with.   The new adage is we must feed the world.  We must share everything we have.  No matter what.  And it will not be you who makes that decision.  It won't even be an American because it all being done through the UN and the UN Charter.  

http://sovereigncitizens.org/2011/06/obamas-new-rural-council-is-a-un-agenda-21-trojan-horse/

I don't like to bring politics into what I enjoy but it's not me.  They, the government once again will be forcing their views and what they want on you.  And they could care less about the animals you love and you care dearly for.   Or your children's pets.  

So if you read the article I posted beforehand and how the government will make a small guy an example, you know that they will do anything to get their way and their agenda passed.   Deeper research into the UN Charter depicted the UN will control all foods, all energy.   And distribute it throughout the world.  It was my understanding that was already tried through the UN program known as "Food for Oil."  And I don't need to explain what a big disaster that was.  I just don't want to see it here or have anyone of you being "made an example" of so that the Government can take your livestock or pets.  

Regarding selling bunnies as pets, look at your laws in your State.   Regarding breeding purebreds, there are organizations you need to join to be part of.   They, the Federal Government and State Governments are really going after the Meat.  After all USDA, doesn't inspect anything grown in Mexico, but you see it all over here.  Gee didn't we just have another e-coli breakout from meat or vegetables that the USDA allegedly inspected and sold to large food chain?  

No panic just educate yourself.


----------



## Akpahsj (Mar 13, 2012)

My heart goes out to this family. That is just outrageous! Like alright, I guess if its breaking the law, a small fine would be understandable, but $90,000? That's just unacceptable.


----------

